# New Doe



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep we got another Leaning Tree doe. 

Her name is Leaning Tree GF Ace of Diamonds and she is sired by CSB Gauge's G-Force *EN* who is also the sire to our doe Dandi.

Ace was bought by some friends of ours at a sale a year or two ago. I saw her as a yearling and she was absolutely gorgeous! I wanted a doeling out of her really bad. She kidded triplet doelings this year actually as a FF and was a great mom.

Our friends told us they needed to sell most of their herd, and Ace was one of them.

We were out of room though so one of our adult does had to go. She is going to some great friends of ours who live pretty close, but it was still hard to let her go as she is a really sweet doe (Ruby).

Ace needs a *LOT* of weight, but we are looking forward to getting that on her and breeding her to Teflon next month. Here are some pictures from today.

Thoughts?

The last pic is of Ace and Dandi who are half sisters.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Shes very nice. Congrats on a great looking doe. First thing that pops out at me is her lenth. She should have some great looking babies with that cross. Good luck!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not a Boer person but she really doesn't look like she is lacking that much in the weight department. She looks pretty good to me. But she is a pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very pretty does


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty..stands proud


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see where she needs weight either. She sure is a beauty, congrats on getting her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! I am so excited about her.  She is super long and level with a gorgeous head and neck. Teats are clean 2/1, bite is perfect and pigment is 100%. She was stunning as a yearling when she was in really good condition. I hope we can get her looking like she did again! 

No, she doesn't look that bad, but when you get your hands on her she feels like a skeleton. Every bone is prominent. She was just de-wormed and we'll certainly do our best to get weight on her fast so we can breed her and get some beautiful kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AND she has lots of color behind her... which is great for our color program.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aww, very nice! Love to see all the new happenings with your beautiful herd. I think Ace and Teflon will definitely make some stunning babies!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Congrats! She is elegant.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

I think Ace and Teflon could come together perfectly, but we'll see. With Teflon's mass and her style and elegance, I think those kids could be gorgeous! 

She's really flighty and won't eat hardly anything, so she's in the horse barn by herself being "force fed".  She seems to eat better in there and doesn't have a huge pasture to run around in and burn calories! We tried her in the young does pen, but every one of them slammed her down... even Dazzle who is half her size! Brats.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's so pretty! and LONG! well, she can take some food away from some of your girls who are on a diet!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am not a boer person either but I think she is gorgeous. She may be my favorite boer doe I have seen so far. I like her build and I like her face. She is very pretty. I also think she looks very proud.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She's got that old fashioned build that I LOVE in Boers. Great find!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She doesn't look bad to me either maybe a tad under bit I'm sure you'll fix that  lol. Sooooooo you said you were going to have to sell a adult doe????? Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all very much. 



nchen7 said:


> well, she can take some food away from some of your girls who are on a diet!


I wish she would! She is so nervous and flighty though... all 4 of our young does who need a diet have placed themselves over her already, and Dandi is DETERMINED to keep her from setting foot in the barn!  I think our spoiled goats are facing jealously issues...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh dear. silly girls! that's not giving the new girl a warm welcome at all!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know... they are all 9 months and under and Ace will be 3 in April. She was bottom rung at her previous home too. She's a big goat so she could fight back if she wanted. Especially with Dazzle. That just cracks me up when Dazzle goes at her as she is the smallest/youngest goat we have right now!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She's a big goat so she could fight back if she wanted. Especially with Dazzle. That just cracks me up when Dazzle goes at her as she is the smallest/youngest goat we have right now!


 She is just a lady and is above such nonsense! :lovey:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, yea maybe so! Paint Ball and Liberty just moved in with the adult does to further their diet plan.  So now Ace just has to worry about the D's.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some pictures from a little while ago. I love how long and stylish she is.  She still won't eat much but is doing better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet once she feels comfortable she will eat just fine for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, she should.  I was hoping she would eat a lot more since we are trying so hard to make sure she can get grain/hay throughout the day (as the other keep her out)... but she doesn't eat much when we stand by her either as she is so skittish and nervous.  But oh well, I'm sure she'll relax and start eating well eventually!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She is very nice!!! My doe had the same no wanting to eat much issue when we first brought her home. Not anymore... she practically knocks me down at feeding time


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani! 

That's good!  ^ I love that doe of yours.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Dani!
> 
> That's good!  ^ I love that doe of yours.


Thanks! I only have two and one of them (my bottle baby from last year) is bred for February kids. Were starting small but I'm hoping for good things from them.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I love that for she is so cool looking! I love goats, I could look at them all day!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Doe* sorry


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> Thanks! I only have two and one of them (my bottle baby from last year) is bred for February kids. Were starting small but I'm hoping for good things from them.


Both of your does are nice.  I like the newest one a lot. Did you AI?.. and are you looking for wethers or show/breeding stock from them?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Both of your does are nice.  I like the newest one a lot. Did you AI?.. and are you looking for wethers or show/breeding stock from them?


I took her to see the buck... he's a ripper son and very nice. He was never shown but always throws good kids. I'm hoping for show does but this doe is out of wethers lines so it could be interesting. Any doe kids can be 50%. Plus this buck is also known locally for having winning wethers.... so its an interesting breeding for sure.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa... that's awesome! Those will be fun kids for sure!!


----------

